# Post what you think is the most beautiful horse in the world.



## tinkandlily (9 November 2010)

An idea from another fourm.

Heres my top 3

Freisians

This one is fire magic, the only registered red friesian in the world.





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

Arabs are simply stunning!!






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


And my new found fav, a black andulusian





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

Your turn


----------



## Cedars (9 November 2010)

She understands.


----------



## TheCurlyPony (9 November 2010)

My curly.


----------



## Lady La La (9 November 2010)

This is just going to be a post where everybody sticks photo's of their own neds up


----------



## spottybotty (9 November 2010)

Crikey I thought the school holidays were over?


----------



## dibbin (9 November 2010)

My gorgeous boy, of course


----------



## tinkandlily (9 November 2010)

Mabe, but i'm sure people love a certain type of horse that they don't have.


----------



## tinkandlily (9 November 2010)

spottybotty said:



			Crikey I thought the school holidays were over?
		
Click to expand...

Eh?  i left school years ago, i just seen this thread on another fourm and people posted some lovely horses, just thought i'd see what response i'd get here.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (9 November 2010)

I have to agree: I think Fresians (barowue style) are the most beautiful breed in the world. Many of the top Hollywood movie producers seem to think so too, given the number of them are the steeds of leading men on the silver screen!  Not sure if there's an 'ugly' breed though, but admittedly I certainly find some less pleasing to the eye than others.


----------



## Tackytoe (9 November 2010)

Any of these do it for me.......

http://www.theequinest.com/incredible-photoshop-horses/


----------



## trundle (9 November 2010)

I can't find the picture I was thinking of, but in my view, See The Stars is the most beautiful horse on the face of the earth. Beautiful AND talented -  if he was a human  I'd loathe him!


----------



## Mistletoe-Kiss (9 November 2010)

I don't know what a Tiger Horse is, but I think he's rather handsome






Conic, Russian TB

And of course...


----------



## tinkandlily (9 November 2010)

Meow-Kiss said:








I don't know what a Tiger Horse is, but I think he's rather handsome






Conic, Russian TB

And of course...





Click to expand...

They are gorgeous


----------



## cobgirlie (9 November 2010)

Of course my boy is the most beautiful to me..but if I had the funds (and the space) I'd have one of these too...


----------



## binkymerlin (9 November 2010)

i do love the horse in clash of the titans


----------



## Montyforever (9 November 2010)

Rocky mountain horses .. they are just stunning 







And of course my girls


----------



## dany (9 November 2010)

I love my new pony!


----------



## ironhorse (9 November 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=34357&l=a540ba89ee&id=100000078295506

This one - and she knows it.

But if it can't be your own horse then Andrea Fappani's Big Chex to Cash, now he's cute!


----------



## LauraWheeler (9 November 2010)

Obviously Lucy is the most beautiful pony who ever lived.






I love welsh ponies and I also think suffork punches are amazing. If I had to have a horse over 14.2hh I'd love to have a suffork punch.


----------



## frostie652 (9 November 2010)

dany said:



			I love my new pony!
		
Click to expand...

I love your new pony too!! sooo purtty


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2010)

I love a nice arab.  This is the Artist at 29, still looking beautiful.







I also like the unusual looks and the metallic sheen of Akhal Tekes.







I've always likes Lammtarra, I can remember him winning the Prix de l'Arc de Triomphe and he really was beauty in motion.


----------



## Seahorse (9 November 2010)

There was a post on here a while back about a beautiful palomino bull fighting horse, he is stunning 

Merlin 

I love him but the video on youtube always upsets me...


----------



## Zijdeglans (9 November 2010)

Scandic (Billy's father)


----------



## Firewell (9 November 2010)

I think my horse is the most beautiful horse I have ever seen, I know its corny but I honestly think he is (can be a cheeky little monkey though!):-



















I also love grey horses, they are stunning, like this:-







and I think Arabs are beautiful, especially grey ones:-













I think all horses are beautiful in their own special ways. I even saw a stunning cob the other day with all her feathers and long mane and i'm not really a cob person but I could still see her beauty


----------



## spotty_pony (9 November 2010)

That's easy - my boys!


----------



## tinkandlily (9 November 2010)

Faracat said:



			I love a nice arab.  This is the Artist at 29, still looking beautiful.






Click to expand...

That arab is gorgeous.


----------



## TinselRider (9 November 2010)

Legrande


----------



## jinglejoys (9 November 2010)

Arabs are a bit like AfghanHounds....lovely to look at but I wouldn't like to live with them 
   Another vote for Rocky Mountain Ponies
For the Poster asking about Tiger Horses
http://www.tigerhorse.com/

The Palimino Bullfighter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgG_Gwy7Ysg

   I like this boy too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5895K-Xjupk
 Me?Well I prefere


----------



## SmartieBean09 (9 November 2010)

My computer isnt very well and is soooo slooooow so I dont have a pic but my fav horse and one I would have killed for because I simply loved him, was .......

It's Otto!

Such a magnificent horse! 

RIP Otto


----------



## dominobrown (9 November 2010)

I am TB person but...
must agree with the Akhal teke, love the colour.
Always wanted a dark steel grey andulcian. 

Firewell- that chestnut has the cutest face!


----------



## only_me (9 November 2010)

This one 







And, of course, my own


----------



## tinkandlily (9 November 2010)

jinglejoys said:



			Arabs are a bit like AfghanHounds....lovely to look at but I wouldn't like to live with them 
   Another vote for Rocky Mountain Ponies
   I like this boy too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5895K-Xjupk


Click to expand...

WOW  he's gorgeous, and he moves so effortlessy


----------



## kerilli (9 November 2010)

Akhal Tekes for me. Just utterly beautiful. Ditto Andalusians. I'll probably never own one of either, so I'll just have to admire from afar.
Any bright chestnut TB or IDxTB with a big blaze and 4 white stockings, I think I read somewhere that these markings designate a horse fit for a prince to ride. I'm a sucker for showy.
And my girls of course, but i'll resist the temptation to do an Ego Post!


----------



## tinkandlily (9 November 2010)

boogles said:



			Legrande





Click to expand...

Nice


----------



## cloudandmatrix (9 November 2010)

arabs- just stunning
andalusians- so much presence
lustitano- they are beautiful
Sea The Stars- he is fantastic
so many more
but most of all- and yes i love my ponies





my little matrix- hes gorgeous and he knows 





and cloud- to me they are the most lovely in the world


----------



## TicTac (9 November 2010)

flamehead said:









She understands.
		
Click to expand...

Ah bless...............anyway handsome is as handsome does. I think this post is very horse ist and will give the less beautiful equine a complex  lol


----------



## TinselRider (9 November 2010)

kerilli said:



			but i'll resist the temptation to do an Ego Post!
		
Click to expand...

No Go on K 

I cannot do an "ego post" with Lord as many people are "freaked out" by his wall eye  poor sod


----------



## tinkandlily (9 November 2010)

boogles said:



			No Go on K 

I cannot do an "ego post" with Lord as many people are "freaked out" by his wall eye  poor sod
		
Click to expand...

Oh go on, sure it's not that bad, i've only seen one wall eyed.


----------



## Kokopelli (9 November 2010)

My friend has a beautiful Selle Francis really good looking horse, but I always thought Koko was the most beautiful appaloosa I have ever seen 














But I do love the look of arabs although they are just not the type of horse for me


----------



## SirenaXVI (9 November 2010)

You are all sooooo wrong - this is the most beautiful horse in the world


----------



## dominobrown (9 November 2010)

Sirena- she's wearing eyeliner, i swear!

She looks a bit like that horse off lord of the rings. There is some nice horses in that film.


----------



## SirenaXVI (9 November 2010)

She isn't wearing eyeliner, she likes the au naturelle look 

The horse (or one of them anyway) in Lord of The Rings was an Andalucian too


----------



## whirlwindhorses (9 November 2010)

Eagle, gorgeous - and he knows it!!!


----------



## cloudandmatrix (9 November 2010)

SirenaXVI said:



			She isn't wearing eyeliner, she likes the au naturelle look 

The horse (or one of them anyway) in Lord of The Rings was an Andalucian too 

Click to expand...

Shadowfax,- the wizards horse was played by 2 andalucians, and Arwens horse was an andalusian stallion as well


----------



## whirlwindhorses (9 November 2010)

Arab stallion


----------



## silver zaanif (9 November 2010)

jinglejoys said:



			Arabs are a bit like AfghanHounds....lovely to look at but I wouldn't like to live with them 
   Another vote for Rocky Mountain Ponies
For the Poster asking about Tiger Horses
http://www.tigerhorse.com/

The Palimino Bullfighter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgG_Gwy7Ysg

   I like this boy too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5895K-Xjupk
 Me?Well I prefere





















Click to expand...


I LOVE YOUR MULES!!!!! 

Firewell- who is that last Arab? stunning.


----------



## Ted's mum (9 November 2010)

Hanoverians do it for me.....


----------



## Cedars (9 November 2010)

Aw, thanks TicTac. Shes 17months and the star in my sky and the warmth in my heart. Beauty is as beauty does is definitely correct - I know that Puzzle isn't defined or elegant or any of the other things people look for but shes the most beautiful thing in my world. xxxxx


----------



## TinselRider (9 November 2010)

tinkandlily said:



			Oh go on, sure it's not that bad, i've only seen one wall eyed.
		
Click to expand...

Ok as you asked, Don't say I didn't warn you lol 

"Normal" Side







"bug eye" 






Poor boy I think he is rather smart all things considered


----------



## Fire_Fly (9 November 2010)

Black Beauty of course.







I also adore Shadow Fax and already posted, the horse from Clash of the Titans.


----------



## Cedars (9 November 2010)

Boogles that eye isnt walled, isnt wall eyes when they're blue??


----------



## SirenaXVI (9 November 2010)

cloudandmatrix said:



			Shadowfax,- the wizards horse was played by 2 andalucians, and Arwens horse was an andalusian stallion as well
		
Click to expand...

One of the horses that played Shadowfax was an arab, the other was an andalucian.  Yup agree, Arwen's horse was an andalucian


----------



## TinselRider (9 November 2010)

Apparently (according to vets over here & in czech) it's an Un-pigmented wall eye.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2010)

flamehead said:



			Boogles that eye isnt walled, isnt wall eyes when they're blue??
		
Click to expand...

Yes, your horse has a white sclera (like humans do). 

This is a wall eye.







ETA pic of an appy with a white sclera


----------



## HollyWoozle (9 November 2010)

I have just discovered this boy and am rather in love! He's for sale in Wiltshire by an excellent horseman, but unfortunately I have neither the money or need for a beautiful Spanish stallion!













Yum yum yum!

I also love Friesians - I had the pleasure of riding a purebred Baroque style Friesian at the weekend and she was lovely.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (9 November 2010)

Well ofcourse my seren is the most beautiful 
















I have always thought that Friesians and Andalusians are the most stunning breeds,though I am highly unlikely to ever buy one, they are just beautifully put together 

http://www.allfordmustangs.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=46132

http://www.justweb.com.au/photos/friesian-horse.html


----------



## NWalker (9 November 2010)

Merlin of course!


----------



## rebchico (9 November 2010)

Neither me nor my horse - one of my instructors and her horse, Bart. 
(Sorry Vic if you ever see this!)






Image from Darley Rehoming's site... Hoobie.
He's gorgeousss! Love a nice TB. 

xx

Sorry if they're huge!


----------



## JenniferS (9 November 2010)




----------



## tinkandlily (9 November 2010)

HollyWoozle said:



			I have just discovered this boy and am rather in love! He's for sale in Wiltshire by an excellent horseman, but unfortunately I have neither the money or need for a beautiful Spanish stallion!













Yum yum yum!

I also love Friesians - I had the pleasure of riding a purebred Baroque style Friesian at the weekend and she was lovely. 

Click to expand...

Oh wow, he's breathtaking.
Green eyed monster coming out, i would love to ride a baroque style friesian, you lucky girl.


----------



## xspiralx (9 November 2010)

Beautiful beautiful boy.

I have a real soft spot for andalusians, arabs and thoroughbreds.


----------



## polopony (9 November 2010)

I'm sorry to be predictable, but its got to be my boy Burtie 
In general I love anything TB or ISH


----------



## Happyhuntress (9 November 2010)

If I could have any horse I wanted, I'd love a Cleveland Bay xxx

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=qMvZTL7aI9-ShAfAm8TPAg&ved=0CCEQ9QEwAg


----------



## el_Snowflakes (9 November 2010)

There is defo something special about my mare, she is 14 & quite a mover ............






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMhwmBsBuVE


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZomV1YHfJ4


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (10 November 2010)

Oh yes, love the Iberian breeds too - gorgeous and spirited. As for ponies though, I think my favourite breed's the Dale pony. I'm a sucker for good movement, feathers and a kind face...


----------



## Happyhuntress (10 November 2010)

yep, Googles, a wall eye is blue, but your boy has a human eye, or as my friend Farrierlover would call it in technical language, a `googly eye'

I've ridden quite a few with a `googly eye' and some say it's a sign of intelligence, nervous or excitable temperament, or even nastiness! Never put me off mind (I like them, think they have character), although I seem to recall Farrierlover lightly saying she didn't like them, but then the very next month (I think), off she went to the sales and bought a horse with a human eye!


----------



## R.A.H (10 November 2010)

I watched the film Hidalgo the other day & fell in love with Hidalgo, I'd love to have a horse like that.


----------



## Kenzo (10 November 2010)

Well it would be rude not to


----------



## Kenzo (10 November 2010)

HollyWoozle said:



			I have just discovered this boy and am rather in love! He's for sale in Wiltshire by an excellent horseman, but unfortunately I have neither the money or need for a beautiful Spanish stallion!












Click to expand...

Now that is a truely beautiful horse!


----------



## tabithakat64 (10 November 2010)

Other than my three  I think a wide variety of horses are beautiful, however the following are amoung my favourites.

Akhal Teke






Rocky Mountain Horse






Traditional Gypsy Cob





Blue Bear





 Sundance

Cremello Wramblood stallion McJonnas 






& I'm also rather keen on Selle Francais especially the chestnut ones


----------



## BBP (11 November 2010)

I think it's hard to deny the magic of an andalusian.


----------



## Alexart (11 November 2010)

I think my boys - not that I'm biased or anything!!!


----------



## Tinseltoes (11 November 2010)

flamehead said:



			Boogles that eye isnt walled, isnt wall eyes when they're blue??
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have l a  section A with a wall eye and other is brown.

My favs are Coloured gypsy cobs,most dapple grey horses,hannovarians and of course Friesians. Some welsh ponies.

Not a great lover of PBAs I love new forest ponies and the Fford too.


----------



## rara007 (11 November 2010)

It's otto


----------



## pip6 (11 November 2010)

Any horse that is a true friend.


----------



## rowy (12 November 2010)

all my 3 but particularly rowan:











also this:
http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_29460.html


----------



## gemin1eye (12 November 2010)

Best horse is the Icelandic


----------



## 3DE (12 November 2010)

I'm partial to Akhal Tekes - I love the metallic sheen


----------



## SirenaXVI (12 November 2010)

This is the second most beautiful horse in the world (after Sirena  ) Lluna


----------



## NicoleS_007 (12 November 2010)

I do believe thee most beautiful horse in the world is ... (drum role please) ... SPEEDY


----------



## somethingorother (12 November 2010)

I love Roe Namrood, the half brother of the most lovely mare i ever met. 







She is the 1st most beautiful, i miss her so much (went to a new home in the summer): 






And of course, my gorgeous share horsey comes joint first:






It's gotta be an Arab though, that's for sure


----------



## Paint it Lucky (12 November 2010)

Oww what a great thread!  

Probably quite predictable for an artist but I do love a good andalusian!
(None of these photos are mine, just ones I've found and loved whilst searching for inspiration on the internet).































I also love arabians and lots of other types, eg. welsh D's, haflingers, gelderlanders, photobucket is being slow but if desired I will upload some more photos later.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (12 November 2010)

I would love one or two of these Drum horses


















And of course my two are also gorgeous 

Fany 






Captain


----------



## mimbulator (14 November 2010)

Have to admit that as much as i loved our old lad and the attention he got wherever we took him, that i dont like arabs. Well i dont like how they are breeding them now. Lack of bone, over acentuated features etc. 
But if you could give me an old fashoned Crabbet Arab like our old man was im sure you could change my mind. Does anyone agree?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1564882165675&set=a.1564880005621.2076357.1344007821


----------



## cariad (14 November 2010)

Agree with most if not all of the above -Arabs, Andalucians, Friesians etc and indeed most film horses, especially the Lord of the Rings/Dungeons and Dragons type films/Never Ending Story "unicorns"/coloured Indian ponies in Westerns, that sort of thing. But one of my favourites has to be the Firehorses in the film Krull, who I think are probably Shires and/or Shires, Clydesdales or crosses in reality, who have fire coming out of their hooves and can fly. Childhood fantasy or what? And Pegasus, of course.


----------



## somethingorother (14 November 2010)

mimbulator said:



			Have to admit that as much as i loved our old lad and the attention he got wherever we took him, that i dont like arabs. Well i dont like how they are breeding them now. Lack of bone, over acentuated features etc. 
But if you could give me an old fashoned Crabbet Arab like our old man was im sure you could change my mind. Does anyone agree?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1564882165675&set=a.1564880005621.2076357.1344007821

Click to expand...

Can't see the photos, must be set to private album? But i alllways admire your siggy and would love to see more photos of him, looks like a stunning boy and full of character. My share is crabbet, and until i started sharing him at a little arab breeders a year ago, i disliked modern arabs compared to crabbets. I have been converted a bit now though, and i love them all. Not too drstically dished though. And i hate that the show arabs are all 16hh  now. It's bloody ridiculous since the standard says 14.2-15.2 and these giants are winning everything. 

I do still love a good crabbet, but i can appreciate a slightly dishier face and slimmer legs as long as they're still strong with good feet and backs.


----------



## mimbulator (16 November 2010)

Thanks somethingorother. Put some photos in my album on here.
hopefully i can get the pick of him on here.
He is about 20 on the second one and 3yo on the other two.
Really miss him, was a once in a lifetime horse. More photos in the album. Was thinking of putting some photos of some of his babes on..

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=903&pictureid=6519
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=903&pictureid=6516
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=903&pictureid=6518


----------



## gillianclaude (16 November 2010)

I love all breeds, being honest! All beautiful in their own ways 

I love these 2 though. 
Claude, my bay TB that I have now and Tahatan, my appaloosa I used to own.


----------



## Ranyhyn (16 November 2010)

kerilli said:



			Any bright chestnut TB or IDxTB with a big blaze and 4 white stockings, I think I read somewhere that these markings designate a horse fit for a prince to ride.
		
Click to expand...

ED!!!  Fit for a prince (how bout Princess!)


----------

